# My first Big Red



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

There are to many people to thank so i wont even try. But Shooter gets a big thanks for our sick day. 










To those of you that have helped teach me I say thanks. 
This fish was 48 inches fork 50 or so total. I will get a better pic soon.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Very nice*

Congratulations.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrat's Eric. Looks just like the one I got Saturday!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish. Congrats again my friend!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

nice job buddy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

cough...cough....think I'm gettin sick too...

Nice feesh E!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great Job Eric!!!

:beer: 

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice catch, bud.  

Let's get together and toss that Fusion vs. Fusion Mag when you getter wrapped, OK.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

*Nice Fish*

What kind of waders are those? I'm looking for a
new pair.. wear a size 15 shoe, makes it tough.

Scrapple


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

One hell of a fish my man! I am green with envy.

I feel sick too...


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

*nice catch*

Hell of a way to start the season. Congrats to ya and hope there is more.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Purdy werk on the first one,Eric,wish I coulda been there to see it..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Pretty fish and GREAT sick day...Looks like you got well in a hurry!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce*

Hellyea!


----------



## FISH ON!! (Mar 27, 2007)

Very Nice.....It brings back sweeeet memories from a sept day on avon pier 2004


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

So Shooter called in sick for ya ?....  ...the R


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice werk Eric! See ya on Saturday:beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Great Job there!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fantastic job Eric! :fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish, congrats!! As someone said, the first one always the hardest one.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Eric,*

nicun you have there!!

Way to go!

RT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Great catch man. That is a doozy of a first BIG red.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

congrats Eric, super fish !


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Good going Eric. Now for the next one?
Jim


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Congratulations Eric. Nice work.

BTW, I just emailed this thread to your boss.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> BTW, I just emailed this thread to your boss.


LMAO!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That's why I'm asking for time off now instead of calling out sick. Plus, I'm sure my boss would be suspicious if I came in after a "sick day" and be all tanned


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk Eric


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Boom!, and doulble boom! That is the sweetness Eric. D+C


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice fish, im going down for spring break cant wait


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Eric ya lucky bastage :beer: cheers mate. pretty work on the red one.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice red!! Wish they got that size here. :fishing:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice fish! I'm encourged that there could be a good fishery this year.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

awesome fish man congrats :beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Kick AZZ bro :beer: I gotta get up there BAD!!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

:--|


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice Fish....I feel a terrible sickness coming on...it will last all of next week


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Ihope you got my PM*

Eric,

Pretty peice of work my friend.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the replys. I just kinda figure i owe most of the sucess i have fishing to a lot of you. At least saltwater fishing. Yes mike i got the pm thanks .It wasnt my first drum by any means but definatly my biggest. Still waiting on better pics.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats !


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

pretty fish ugly dood.


who said a fish cant make a bad picture good?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Very cool, nice work!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice catch!


----------

